# Problème reconnaissance mémoire



## Goliath (29 Mai 2008)

Hello la tribu  

j'ai acheté 3 barrettes de mémoire Samsung de 256mb chacune pour donner un léger coup de fouet à mon G3 Minitower avec processeur G4 XRL8 donc je devrais avoir au compteur 768mb mais le système m'indique toujours la configuration d'avant à savoir 3 x 128mb = 384mb. J'ai fait une recherche avec le numéro de série de chaque barrette pour être sûr d'avoir sous la main 768mb et sur ce point il n'y a pas de doutes. J'ai fait un reset de la carte-mère et un PRAM mais rien n'y fait je tombe toujours sur la même configuration: 384mb. Je me suis rendu compte que la batterie de mon G3 est morte est-ce que cela peut influencer la reconnaissance des barrettes?

Voici les n° de série des barrettes:

Samsung M366S3253DTS-C7A
Samsung M366S3253BTS-C75
Samsung M366S3253CTS-C7A


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

Normal, le minitower, c'est bien un G3 beige ? Oui, hein, donc la Ram, normalement, c'est de la PC66, et il supporte la PC100, mais pas la PC133 qui n'est reconnue que pour la moitié de sa valeur.

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon WallStreet (même génération que ton Mac, donc), il ne reconnaissait la barrette de 256 Mo de mon iMac G4 (PC133) que comme une 128 Mo, alors qu'il reconnais les barrettes de PC66 et de PC100 pour leur valeur réelle !


----------



## Goliath (29 Mai 2008)

...et merde...  ...sorry mais c'est sorti tout seul...

...bon ben personne n'est intéressé par l'achat des 3 barrettes...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...et merde...  ...sorry mais c'est sorti tout seul...
> 
> ...bon ben personne n'est intéressé par l'achat des 3 barrettes...?



Désolé pour la mauvaise nouvelle. Balance une annonce dans les PA de MacGe !


----------



## Goliath (29 Mai 2008)

...difficile à vendre des barrettes pour dinosaures....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...difficile à vendre des barrettes pour dinosaures....



Pas forcément, elles vont dans tous les PM G4, et dans les iMac G3 "mange disque", il en reste pas mal en circulation !


----------



## Goliath (29 Mai 2008)

...l'espoir fait vivre...


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, le minitower, c'est bien un G3 beige ? Oui, hein, donc la Ram, normalement, c'est de la PC66, et il supporte la PC100, mais pas la PC133 qui n'est reconnue que pour la moitié de sa valeur.
> 
> J'ai eu le même problème avec mon WallStreet (même génération que ton Mac, donc), il ne reconnaissait la barrette de 256 Mo de mon iMac G4 (PC133) que comme une 128 Mo, alors qu'il reconnais les barrettes de PC66 et de PC100 pour leur valeur réelle !



oui en effet ce n'est pas un probleme de frequence proprement dit 
1 - alimentation


----------



## claude72 (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, le minitower, c'est bien un G3 beige ? Oui, hein, donc la Ram, normalement, c'est de la PC66, et il supporte la PC100, mais pas la PC133 qui n'est reconnue que pour la moitié de sa valeur.


Ce n'est pas un problème de vitesse de la barrette, c'est un problème de capacité des chips mémoire : le contrôleur du G3 beige ne reconnaît que 16 chips de maximum 128 megabits chacun : donc le maximum admissible est de 256 Mo, et avec impérativement 16 chips de 128 mégabits sur la barrette, 8 de chaque coté...

... alors que les barrettes 256 Mo les plus récentes sont équipées de 8 chips de 256 mégabits : donc le contrôleur mémoire du G3 ne reconnaît que les 128 premiers mégabits de chaque chip, donc seulement 128 Mo.

Il est vrai que souvent les barrettes PC 133 ne sont reconnues qu'à la moitié de leur capacité, mais c'est un problème indirect : les vitesses des barrettes ont évoluées parallèlement avec les capacités, et il se trouve que les chips en PC 133 sont souvent des 256 mégabits... et c'est la capacité qui pose problème, pas la vitesse.


----------



## Goliath (29 Mai 2008)

...donc si je comprends bien même si je trouve des barrettes de 256mb PC66 ou PC100 ce n'est pas dit qu'elles vont être reconnues dans leur entièreté?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...donc si je comprends bien même si je trouve des barrettes de 256mb PC66 ou PC100 ce n'est pas dit qu'elles vont être reconnues dans leur entièreté?



Si, car le nombre de puces des PC100 est le même que celui des PC133, pour une capacité deux fois moindre (note pour claude72 : je sais, mais tu ne trouvera aucune barrette de PC133 comportant des puces de 128Mb, d'où l'incompatibilité de ces machines avec la PC133). 

La PC66, on en trouve plus qu'aux Etats Unis, mais la PC100 le fait très bien, et elle, on en trouve !


----------



## Goliath (30 Mai 2008)

...merci pour le tuyaux mais en fin de course si j'achète 3 barrettes elles me couteront plus cher que la valeur totale du Mac  ...donc hmmm... 
...je suis tombé sur des barrettes d'occase sur eBay.de à un prix raisonnable, des Kingston...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...merci pour le tuyaux mais en fin de course si j'achète 3 barrettes elles me couteront plus cher que la valeur totale du Mac  ...donc hmmm...
> ...je suis tombé sur des barrettes d'occase sur eBay.de à un prix raisonnable, des Kingston...



Si tu en prends déjà une, tu passes à 512 Mo, ce qui est tout à fait raisonnable sur un tel Mac !

Je suppose qu'il tourne sous Jaguar, tu pourrais compléter ton optimisation en le passant sous Panther via XPostFacto, Panther est actuellement la meilleure option pour les "petites" config" sous OS X, bien plus réactif que Jaguar, il est moins chargé que Tiger, sa mise en place sur mon WallStreet à 266 Mhz l'a rendu bien plus utilisable !


----------



## Goliath (30 Mai 2008)

...en effet, mais puisque j'ai réussi à y installer Tiger (via XPostFacto) vaudrait mieux bien le charger, non? 

...il y a un processeur XLR8 G4 à 500MHz dessus et franchement Tiger tourne bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...en effet, mais puisque j'ai réussi à y installer Tiger (via XPostFacto) vaudrait mieux bien le charger, non?
> 
> ...il y a un processeur XLR8 G4 à 500MHz dessus et franchement Tiger tourne bien...



Oui, mais je ne savais pas que tu y avais mis Tiger, je pensais que tu étais en Jaguar (limite "naturelle" pour ce type de Mac).

En tout état de cause, passer à 512 Mo pour un peu moins de 30  serait de nature à améliorer la situation à peu de frais, si tu trouves que 90  ça fait trop !

En tout cas, pour l'avoir un temps testé sur mon WallStreet (j'avais prêté une de mes barrettes de 256 Mo à ma fille un temps, et mis une 128 à la place), je confirme que sur un G3 à 266 Mhz,  la différence entre 384 Mo et 512 Mo est assez sensible. Elle le sera sans doute moins sur un G4 à 500 Mhz, mais ça devrait quand même se sentir !


----------



## Goliath (30 Mai 2008)

...merci pour tes précieux conseils


----------



## claude72 (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (note pour claude72 : je sais, mais tu ne trouvera aucune barrette de PC133 comportant des puces de 128Mb, d'où l'incompatibilité de ces machines avec la PC133)


Oui, mais c'est une conséquence indirecte : le G3 beige n'est pas incompatible avec les barrettes PC 133 (il reconnaît sans problème une 128 Mo en PC133), mais il est incompatible avec les puces mémoires 256 Mb utilisées sur la majorité des barrettes PC133.





> ...donc si je comprends bien même si je trouve des barrettes de 256mb PC66 ou PC100 ce n'est pas dit qu'elles vont être reconnues dans leur entièreté?


L'augmentation des vitesses va de paire avec l'augmentation des capacités des puces... donc, la difficulté est de savoir exactement quelle (nouvelle) taille de puce (128 ou 256 Mb) va avec quelle (nouvelle) vitesse (66 ou 100 ou 133) !!!

À ma connaissance (mais je peux me tromper), avec des PC 66 le risque est faible voire inexistant, car (toujours à ma connaissance) il n'y a pas eu de puce 256 Mb en PC 66 : donc (encore à ma connaissance, mais je peux me tromper) les barrettes 256 Mo PC 66 étaient toutes fabriquées avec 16 puces de 128 Mb.

En revanche, il existe des barrettes 512 Mo en PC 100, donc il existe des puces 256 Mb en PC 100...
... donc tu peux avoir exactement le même problème avec des barrettes PC100, puisque tu peux avoir une barrette 256 Mo PC 100 fabriquée avec 8 puces de 256 Mb.


----------



## Invité (30 Mai 2008)

J'ai acheté deux barrettes de 512 pour mes deux iMac chez OWC 43&#8364; en ce moment (avec le port) 

@ Goliath : tu vends combien 2 barrettes de 256 ? (à condition qu'elles fonctionnent sur mes iMac&#8230;  )

Euh, les gars, il y a les MP pour régler cette question !


----------



## Goliath (31 Mai 2008)

_...il n'y a pas eu de puce 256 Mb en PC 66...
...en revanche, il existe des barrettes 512 Mo en PC 100..._

... bon, est-il possible de re-situer le problème? ... personnellement, à l'époque, les barrettes m'ont toujours causé des problèmes d'incompatibilité, maintenant avec les nouvelles technologies tout commence à se "standariser"... :hein:


...il y a du regret dans l'air...


----------



## Goliath (31 Mai 2008)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai acheté deux barrettes de 512 pour mes deux iMac chez OWC 43 en ce moment (avec le port)
> 
> @ Goliath : tu vends combien 2 barrettes de 256 ? (à condition qu'elles fonctionnent sur mes iMac  )
> 
> Euh, les gars, il y a les MP pour régler cette question !



...l'annonce est sur MacGé


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> _...il n'y a pas eu de puce 256 Mb en PC 66...
> ...en revanche, il existe des barrettes 512 Mo en PC 100..._



Oui, mais j'ai peur que ces barrettes n'induisent le même problème que les PC133, sans quoi, MacTracker n'annoncerait pas "Apple 384 Mo, Actual 768 Mo" mais "Actual 1,5 Go" !


----------



## claude72 (31 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais j'ai peur que ces barrettes n'induisent le même problème que les PC133, sans quoi, MacTracker n'annoncerait pas "Apple 384 Mo, Actual 768 Mo" mais "Actual 1,5 Go" !


Oui, dans mon 1er post, j'explique pourquoi les G3 beiges acceptent des barettes de 256 Mo maximum.


Mais le fait qu'il existe des barrettes PC 100 en 512 Mo (destinées à d'autres ordinateurs, car non compatibles avec le contrôleur mémoire du G3 beige) montre qu'il existe des puces mémoire PC 100 de 256 mégabits...

... et donc qu'il existe *2 types de barrettes 256 Mo PC 100* :

- des barrettes mémoires de 256 Mo PC 100 composées de 8 puces 256 mégabits (soudées sur une seule face de la barrette) qui ne seront pas compatibles avec les G3 beiges,

- des barrettes mémoires de 256 Mo PC 100 composées de 16 puces 128 mégabits (réparties sur les 2 faces de la barrette) qui pourront être compatibles avec les G3 beiges...

... et donc il faut aussi se méfier des barrettes 256 Mo PC100 : elles ne sont pas toutes compatible avec les G3 beige.


----------

